# why so much prejudice?



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

there seems to be so much disdain from a lot of cloth diapering mamas about prefolds, pins, and pull-up pants...

why?

i understand that they aren't as "cute" or "pretty" as some of the higher-priced cloth diapers, but come on ~ aren't they still better than disposables?

i feel excluded from discussion here much of the time because i'm not constantly throwing away money to buy cute diapers. i spent just over $200 and got a stash of diapers that i'm very much hoping will last our baby until she's out of diapers completely. if i wanted to keep on spending money on diapers i would just buy disposables for heaven's sake. i'm not saying i wouldn't want to have a stash like some of you boast of, but i can't afford it, and even if i could, there are better things to spend my money on than buying more of something i already have enough of.

it really upsets me when i see comments here that imply that prefolds + covers aren't as good as an all-in-one made out of special fabric with an adorable print.

i understand that all-in-ones are probably easier, more convenient, whatever... but why is there _so much prejudice_ against the cheaper alternatives?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't think there is any prejudice here at all.
Many of like things other than prefolds and covers but it doesn't mean we think we are better than anyone else.

If the only diapering option was prefolds and covers we wouldn't need a diapering board.

I am glad there are so many options and that so many mothers can make money to help support their families.

If there is a specific thread that is bothering you please let Jen, Trish, or I know.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I know how you feel. I also couldnt understand how people talked about saving money when what I saw them buying was a $80 soaker here and a $60 embroidered WIO there.

I personally cant do prefolds right now because I need something quick to put on, but I started with prefolds and pull-on pants. We also cant use PUL because it brakes up his butt, so we have to use wool. I still have a minimal stash that I paid around $300 for that I hope to last him until he potty trains too


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I personally love my prefolds and it's all we use during the day. I think one of the cutest things ever is an adorable baby in a white prefold. We go coverless during the day so I don't use many covers and I don't like PUL in the summer.
I do love my cute diapers too though, I love being able to put just a tee on them and have them ready to go.
I'm sorry if you are feeling left out.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

I don't think there's prejudice. As a matter of fact, I really like my prefolds and pins. I think that fitteds and fancy diapers are the topics of so much discussion because they are unique and often one-of-a-kind. They are just more interesting to talk about. That doesn't make the prefold any less of a good diaper or less loved - just less talked about.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a nice post typed and then tried to add a pic and lost it, but lots of folk like pfs and covers, they can be a bit more boring, but they can also be dyed and I personally love to see my DS in a pinned pf of any color









My one and only convert started to use cloth to save money and I must say she is doing a great job. She uses pfs exclusively and inexpensive WAHM covers night and day







Although I just helped her mom get her a doodlebottom tee shirt set, so I hope she doesn't get spoiled


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually I think its funny that some of the more hyena-bound mamas end up going back to prefolds because of how versatile and wonderful they are, and they sell off their beautiful stashes. Theres lots of PF mamas on this board. We even have long threads about new and better ways to fold PFs to increase ease and efficiency of use.

For some mamas CD is about money, for others its a fashion accessory, and for folks like me its a hobby that falls somewhere in the middle. All should feel welcome on the board.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
We even have long threads about new and better ways to fold PFs to increase ease and efficiency of use.

Yeah like how to give them sidewalls and how to make a "side pinned" prefold, LOL


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Hmmm. I don't really think there is predjudice here, but think I know what you are feeling and maybe are just wording it in a way that isn't quite right. I don't come here as much as I used to because spending a lot of money on ANYthing collectible is just not my thing, diapers or otherwise. Some of it is consumerism/addiction, in my opinion. Some of it is just a fun hobby/collecting. But I don't think any of it is a "my stash is so much better than that" thing.


----------



## cdcgmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I







my Prefolds!

But I don't think I threw $$ away when I bought a couple of cute AIO's either. There are LOTS of opinions and options about what is "best". Choose what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

klothos said:


> i feel excluded from discussion here much of the time because i'm not constantly throwing away money to buy cute diapers. i spent just over $200 and got a stash of diapers that i'm very much hoping will last our baby until she's out of diapers completely. if i wanted to keep on spending money on diapers i would just buy disposables for heaven's sake. i'm not saying i wouldn't want to have a stash like some of you boast of, but i can't afford it, and even if i could, there are better things to spend my money on than buying more of something i already have enough of.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirriah (Sep 10, 2003)

I too don't think there's a predjudice on this board, but do understand where you are coming from. I LOVE Prefolds... with my now 6 y/o I tried lots of fun new stuff in the CD world with him. But with this baby I came back to the tried and true world of prefolds!! Sometimes I like to pin, sometimes snappi, sometimes just trifold in a cover. That's how I get my CD kicks now, lol!
I believe there are lots of us prefold users out there. I don't enjoy spending a lot on diapers anymore - I just like using something that works and for me that is prefolds with bummi or prorap covers.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't have a baby to diaper yet. (down, uterus, down!







) But I completely am doing it for health reasons and money reasons. I am going to use prefolds, and wool soakers. I'd love to spring for a Mosaic Moon soaker or two, but more likely, I'm going to use the directions on the Fern and Faerie site and make my own. She's got directions for how to make prefolds too, but I may just buy those. But there's a lot of variety in prefolds I think. There's the novelty of making them yourself, there's DSQ, CPF, Indian prefolds, hemp, unbleached, and tie dye. Then there's the myriad ways of folding them, bikini twist, poo pocket, sidewalls, and a ton more that I don't know. You can buy plain white ones, and dye them yourself. (Too cool, I'm totally doing that!) I'm going to learn how to knit, so I can make my own knitted soakers as well as learn how to make them out of old sweaters. It's going to be a blast! Go prefolds!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

In the year and a half since I've been posting here I have noticed an occasioal thread suggesting that MDC mamas are diaper snobs (usually put more politely than that







) so I'd say that perhaps you have a valid point that perhaps we do sometimes come across that way.

I think its just that talk of prefolds, PUL covers, and mass produced stuff, just isn't always as exciting as chit chat about custom hyena stuff. There are lots of prefold lovers here though so please feel free to start these threads anytime and I'm sure you'll get lots of discussion.


----------



## kimisaur (Aug 13, 2003)

We use a lot of prefolds, in fact, my DH reaches for those exclusively. I think in ways they are more convenient than more expensive dipes, because they clean easily, store easily, and travel well. I enjoy coming here and looking at and hearing about some of the other fancy and rare dipes, but my stash is very basic. I'm sure I have plenty of company too!

-Kimberly


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

spending a lot of money on ANYthing collectible is just not my thing, diapers or otherwise. Some of it is consumerism/addiction, in my opinion.
yes, that's how i was feeling!

Quote:

But honestly, I don't think it's fair to make comments like "throwing away money to buy cute diapers" or "there are better things to spend my money on".
... but isn't it true?

if you already have enough of something, why keep on buying more of it?

i see cloth diapering as an economical, environmentally friendly thing to do ~ which IMO meshes well with the idea of natural family living. but over-consumption is *not* environmentally friendly, nor is it natural.









Quote:

That is kind of a put down for those of us that DO spend money on more expensive diapers. Just enjoy the boards for your the things you are interested in & let other people do the same.
it wasn't meant as a put-down.

i AM interested in cloth diapering ~ with what i have. why shouldn't i come here to read and post just because i can't ~ and choose not to ~ keep spending money on diapers? that's the sort of exclusivist feeling i get from this board: _Just enjoy the boards for your the things you are interested in & let other people do the same._


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm happy for anyone who uses prefolds. Personally, though, until I heard about AIO's from a friend, I had NO interest in cloth diapering. It just seemed too difficult to me. We had premium prefolds and velcro wraps at the first hospital - where we had my first son. They were so difficult to use. Probably b/c they were too big for a newborn and b/c we barely even knew how to change diapers, but that just made me think I'd never use cloth diapers. Only when I learned about AIO's and velcro and snaps, and fitteds, did I come to try CD'ing and love it.

So while I am happy if anyone uses and likes their prefolds, they aren't for me and if that were all there were, I never would have come to be a CD'ingi momma probably.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

There is nothing cuter than the traditional pinned prefold or flat on a baby. It is just so sweet and innocent and pure looking it makes me squeeze my teeth! Yum!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I am a prefold lover and have never felt any prejudice whatsoever. Like others have mentioned above, talking about prefolds and utilitarian covers are not as exciting. My weakness is wool and I while I drool over the beautiful soakers I see everyone talking about, our budget can simply not afford it right now. Even so, I have never felt excluded. I think we can all appreciate looking at beautiful covers and diapers and talk about it.

In any case, I'm sorry you are feeling excluded.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Hmmm. . . I don't think I've ever seen a thread on here showing disdain for pre-folds and pins. As a matter of fact I've seen quite a few threads on how much people love them, different ways to fold them, etc. I do sometimes see people *frustrated* with their pre-folds for various reasons, but never disdain.

I also don't feel that just because someone chooses to spend X amount of money on a diaper that they are "throwing their money away". I have pre-folds that I love and use quite often, but I also have more expensive fitteds and wool covers that I love. I feel that ALL my cloth is money well spent!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

if you already have enough of something, why keep on buying more of it?

i see cloth diapering as an economical, environmentally friendly thing to do ~ which IMO meshes well with the idea of natural family living. but over-consumption is *not* environmentally friendly, nor is it natural.
Everyone cloth diapers for different reasons. not everyone is on a budget... if they want to spend all their money on cloth diapers... who cares ? how is it hurting anyone ? You dont want to be judged for using prefolds so its not really fair for you to judge how much is overconsumption for other people







Cloth diapering is natural parenting.... no matter how many of them you own or what brand they are.


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I have cloth diapered all 3 of my children, the first two only part time. My oldest is 10 I had a few fitteds and covers and about a dz boring white AIO's and some prefolds. It wasn't very exciting. Wih my 2nd I didn't start cding him till he was about 2 then cd'd till potty learning. I bought a variety of fitteds and AIO's all used from Ebay except for a couple new HH and an embroidered Heavenly Hiney. With dd I have tried prefolds in covers, fitteds, AIO's many of the common varieties. It's fun to try new diapers, I look at it as a fashion statement. I always resell her used dipes and get 50% or more of what I paid for them back. There have been a few that resold for more than I originally paid for them. If we have another baby (planning on it) I have a long list of every hyena diaper I have heard of and haven't got to try that I will stalk the entire pregnancy for if I have to. I want to try just 1 of each but I have close to 30 diapers, covers and soakers on the list. The way I see it is even if I spend $1000 on dipes I will resell them and get back $500 or more so I really only spend $500 and that's a heck of a lot cheaper than sposies AND I won't have sent 9,000 sposies to the landfill. I love my cloth diapers. I, like the pp probably would not cd if I HAD to only use prefolds and covers. I do have 3 dz CPF's and a few Bummis SWW prints and I use them every week but I prefer my AIO's and fitteds. I don't treat anyone as if they aren't as good as me if they don't use any fitted or AIO's. I think if you are happy with them and they work great for you that is Wonderful!! I don't have self control when it comes to fun dipes and I want to see what all the fuss is about. I remember when it was next to impossible to get your hands on Babysoftwraps I just wanted to try them. Now I have 12 and I love them, they are my favorites. I think a lot of people are just like me, they want to show off how far cloth diapers have come. I don't know anyone IRL that cloth diapers so I want something exciting to WOW all my non cding friends.
Amy


----------



## 2boys4me (May 4, 2004)

Not everybody cloth diapers just to save money. There are so many ggodreasons to CD and cost is only one of them.

I am a cute diaper junky. I do appreciate saving money, but I also love to buy things for my kids an to have fun diapering them. I don't see the harm in that. I also have prefolds and covers and use those just as readily as I do my fitteds and AIOs. I have no diaper prejudice. The only type of diaper I find myself passing judgement on is the disposable knd.









I think it is wonderful that MDC mamas support other WAHMs by buying their products and boasting about them on the diapering boards. That does, after all, help mothers to stay at home with their kids.

Besides, that's what these boards are all about, so I don't see any problem with all of the crazy diaper buying. It's part of the fun!

I love my cloth dipes







, no matter what kind they are!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't post here a lot but I do lurk, and I have never seen diaper snobbery here. Sure, people prefer certain kinds of diapers, otherwise they wouldn't spend money on them. There's nothing wrong with having the opinion that a fitted is better than a prefold. Personally, I have that opinion myself, even though I can't afford fitteds. Sometimes I do feel a little left out, but that's my own fault -- no one has ever said anything that should make me feel unwelcome. In fact, the first unkind words I ever read about someone else's diapering system were right here on this thread -- saying that buying certain diapers is "throwing money away." I don't think there's anything wrong with buying nice, soft, and cute diapers for your baby. I don't even see the harm in buying a lot of them. Washing machines can break down. A diaper is one of those things it's a good idea to have extra of.

When someone expresses a preference for their own diapers rather than the kind I use, I don't take it personally. One's preference for a particular diapering system is an individual choice, and is not meant as disrespect of anyone else's choice.


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont even have any prefolds. LOL Or fitteds and covers for that matter. We use wonderoos. I would love to venture out but financially we can't. Don't feel bad that you use prefolds, it's great that you use Cloth period!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
if you already have enough of something, why keep on buying more of it?

i see cloth diapering as an economical, environmentally friendly thing to do ~ which IMO meshes well with the idea of natural family living. but over-consumption is *not* environmentally friendly, nor is it natural.









I]

WOW!

Now I just feel angry









Why in the world do you care how many diapers any of us have & how much money we spend for them?

How is it that having a lot of diapers for your babe is over-consumtion when they all get used & re used again....usually passed on & on until they fall apart. What in the world is more "environmentally friendly" & "natural" than that???

I am a very easy going gal but when people here start passing judgement on how other many diapers someone has, how many they get from a stocking, or what they chose to dress their kids in,etc..... then I JUST WANT TO SCREAM!!!







:

I am completely baffled by this attitude but it reeks of sour grapes.


----------



## 2boys4me (May 4, 2004)

I am completely baffled by this attitude but it reeks of sour grapes.

LOL. That's funny. I agree. Why does she care?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
that's the sort of exclusivist feeling i get from this board: _Just enjoy the boards for your the things you are interested in & let other people do the same._

I am scratching my head here... Klothos, how is that statement exclusivist? Suggesting that each person benefits in a different way that should be respected seems entirely inclusivist to me.









As for loving prefolds and pins... I see a definite PRIDE among the prefold/pin mamas! It's a skill to be mastered, not for the ease-seekers!!

Are you feeling uncomfortable that this forum is used to celebrate fancy diapers? Are you wanting other mamas to share your need for simplicity and environmentalism? Does other mamas' enjoyment of cloth diapering as a hobby and entertainment venue make you feel angry because of *your* desire for a non-consumerist society?

Help me see what needs you have that are not being met in this forum.

Pamela (student of NVC)


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:

Washing machines can break down. A diaper is one of those things it's a good idea to have extra of.
We went to see my family over Christmas. We came back with 1.5 days of dirty diapers. The day after we got home there was a huge ice storm and our washing machine broke. We couldn't walk 5 ft outside let alone drive to the laundromat. And all the repair shops were closed because they couldn't drive either (that's Oregon for you, unprepared for snow).
So we had to get through 5 days with just what we had. Luckily I pulled from all I had and even made some more with materials I had around the house (I even had to make myself some pads from old washcloths).
I was very happy that I had lots of diapers (even though I had to use some infant pfs at the end)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
if you already have enough of something, why keep on buying more of it?[/I]

Well crap if I knew the answer to that then a lot of WAHMs would be out of business







:


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

:

Ain't it the truth!!!!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

Are you feeling uncomfortable that this forum is used to celebrate fancy diapers?
yes.

i thought this was supposed to be a forum on cloth diapering... but it seems like this is a forum about really cool cloth diapers. to me there is a difference.










i'm honestly suprised to see so many people here standing up for prefolds. the general attitude i've seen here seemed to be one of disdain toward them... kind of the same attitude i saw in the Mothering article about cloth diapers awhile back (i think it was called Crazy for Cloth).


----------



## 2boys4me (May 4, 2004)

Well crap if I knew the answer to that then a lot of WAHMs would be out of business

LOL! Amen!















:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
i'm honestly suprised to see so many people here standing up for prefolds. the general attitude i've seen here seemed to be one of disdain toward them... kind of the same attitude i saw in the Mothering article about cloth diapers awhile back (i think it was called Crazy for Cloth).









I think prefolds just dont get discussed as much because there isnt much to discuss. When there is something to discuss about it, it gets discussed, LOL.

There are always things to discuss on these new fangled creations though, fitteds, pockets, AIOs, even WIOs and wool in general. This stuff is all new to everyone, there is a lot of improvement that needs to be made to the different styles of diapering, and a LOT of questions to be asked.

We all already know prefolds are dependable and most everyone have at least a few for something. Prefolds are perfect the way they are, they are prefolds and that is what they will always be, no need for improvement they are great!

If you want to hear more things about prefolds, why not post a thread like "what do you do with your prefolds" or "the many wonderful uses of the prefold".


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Klothos, I can understand why you feel put out sometimes on this board. Heck, I sew my own boring fitted diapers, so any diaper-related topic I might post would get shunted over to Sewing & Crafts!

I know it feels like we're driving around a Honda Civic in a neighborhood full of BMW's and Porsches sometimes, but hey, I like to look at nice cars, too... even if they're not mine! At least we get good gas mileage! :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linnea*
I know it feels like we're driving around a Honda Civic in a neighborhood full of BMW's and Porsches sometimes, but hey, I like to look at nice cars, too... even if they're not mine! At least we get good gas mileage! :LOL









:


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
yes.

i thought this was supposed to be a forum on cloth diapering... but it seems like this is a forum about really cool cloth diapers. to me there is a difference.










i'm honestly suprised to see so many people here standing up for prefolds. the general attitude i've seen here seemed to be one of disdain toward them... kind of the same attitude i saw in the Mothering article about cloth diapers awhile back (i think it was called Crazy for Cloth).









I honestly dont see where you see disdain for prefolds. Just today there were 3 or 4 threads suggesting prefolds to people. Then in just the last week or so there were other threads devoted to loving prefolds:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds

This one is even titled "I love my prefolds" : http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds

More prefold love:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=prefolds

All of those are just within the last 3 days. There are more, I just dont feel its necessary to point them all out :LOL Almost every post asking for suggestions on beginning cloth diapers contains a post suggesting prefolds.

This forum is about cloth diapering....and yes there is probably more threads about WAHM stuff than prefolds, but how many threads can you start about prefolds and covers in one day ? There is nothing wrong with branching out into cute fitteds, decorative wool, expensive AIOs if you can... and thats obviously going to give people more things to talk about since there is so much more variety in those catagories.

Not everyone WANTS to use prefolds.... but no one has ever been "shunned" because they do. Different diapers for different people for different reasons. Most of us here are already scrunitnized or judged because we parent different than whats typical of mainstream families.... no one here needs more of it because they buy more expensive diapers than you do, as I am sure that you dont want anyone judging you for using prefolds.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

: :yawning:


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

Kudos, Tiffany







I couldn't have said it better myself.

I enjoy my mix of prefolds, fitteds, AIO's etc... I definately wouldn't be able to stay home with my kids if it weren't for being a WAHM. 80 percent of my stash have been from trades and I like to pass the diapers baby has outgrown onto others who are in need. While I don't have a lot of money myself I do enjoy seeing the beautiful items in others collections.... at least one basic or dyed prefold is a sight I see in almost all 'stash' photos and is a diaper that is loved by more people then any other single brand of WAHM or mass produced diapers. I believe if I am not mistaken there was a four page thread about using flats. How wonderful, talk about getting back to basics, I thouroughly enjoyed following that thread







That's pretty cool! I honestly feel that people who post on this forum are welcome and appreciated whether they use prefolds or the most expensive diaper out there. Although I don't post very often I do enjoy lurking (I know, bad me..lol) but I have yet to feel excluded from this group of wonderful people.

Hope you stick around and enjoy you stay









Crystal


----------



## 2boys4me (May 4, 2004)

:yawning:


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Not everyone WANTS to use prefolds.... but no one has ever been "shunned" because they do.

This is basically what I was trying to say.









This forum IS about cloth diapering. Cute WAHM dipes definitely fall into that category. If cute WAHM dipes happens to be what most people are excited about and want to talk about, then they should be free to do so. If you don't want to participate in those threads you don't have to.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Not having read the thread--I







prefolds so much. And I know others do too. I use them as stuffers, as diapers, basically as everything under the sun. They are the foundation of my stash!

I applaud you for getting a stash for that price. Sounds like a deal! I wish I found it.

I personally am not into the Hyena dipes. I buy $10 covers from Nessa's Nappies and Sweetiebums and $13 fitteds from Celestial Baby. I love them WAY more than any







dipe I have tried. I stick w/them and my prefolds...I would take them anyday.

I think we refer to prefolds and rubber pants because that was the way of the past, not because of any prejudice.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
The way I see it is even if I spend $1000 on dipes I will resell them and get back $500 or more so I really only spend $500 and that's a heck of a lot cheaper than sposies AND I won't have sent 9,000 sposies to the landfill.









That is how I see it, too!

As for the OP, I love prefolds...we have dozens around my house, but we also have dozens of WAHM diapers and covers, too...why? Because I like staying at home with my boys and







that by purchasing from these WAHMs that they can stay at home with their kids. Yeap, we have more diapers than we need for normal circumstances (especially since older ds recently PLed), but like a pp addressed, things can (and do) come up and it doesn't hurt to have extra on hand. Anyhow, HTHs you understand some reasons why people keep buying and buying (mainly the first reason...supporting WAHMs).


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't have a baby to diaper but when we were expecting, I was working full time and could afford the Hyena diapers. I would much rather buy from a WAHM than Huggies or Pampers. For me it's not so much about saving money, it's environmental and supporting mothers. SO not everyone CD's for the same reasons.
Gossamer


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Most of us here are already scrunitnized or judged because we parent different than whats typical of mainstream families.... no one here needs more of it because they buy more expensive diapers than you do, as I am sure that you dont want anyone judging you for using prefolds.









AMEN, Tiffany!

And how often do you browse this forum? There have been so many threads recently about Flatfold diapers--talk about back to basics! There is current flat-mania among us hyenas, for fun pinning, for travel because of ease of wash/dry, for dyeing, for back up diaper use, etc.... if you visited the board more often you might have noticed the excitement that pops up right and left over prefolds and flats & pins.

And where do you draw the line between having 'enough' diapers (and can then crown yourself 'Environmentally-friendly') and 'over consumption' because of too many diapers? They all get resold for a huge percentage of the purchase price, sometimes more, and therefore many children go through these popular WAHM diapers until they are no longer usable. I think that's pretty environmentally friendly, even if the first mom who bought the diaper in question had a collection of over 100 pretty diapers.... who cares as long as they are re-used as much as they can be? And maybe you can share the magic number of 'acceptable' diapers for a mother to have, per child?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok, I'm sorry to beat a dying horse here, but I just have to chime in and say that I also don't see the "disdain" for prefolds that the OP claims to see on here. I am actually a "recovering" hyena (hyenas, don't get your tails in a knot, I am not saying that hyenadome is a disease or anything, just that it is a hard thing to break free of if that't what you choose to do with your diapering life ) who is moving to mostly FLATS. Not even prefolds. Those are fancy compared to FLATS. I mean what kind of snobs use prefolds? What a waste of money. Why can't you just fold them yourself???









Quote:

If you want to hear more things about prefolds, why not post a thread like "what do you do with your prefolds" or "the many wonderful uses of the prefold".
ITA with this statement.







There are so many attention grabbing posts on here lately. If you really did want to talk about prefolds and extole the virtues of prefolds you would start a positive prefold related post. But if you want to get attention and get the hyenas all worked up and snarling and frothing then you will start a thread like this.









I have to disagree with you about the over consumption of diapers. I promise you that all the hyena diapers get used and used and used until they return to the earth as rags. Buying tons of diapers is NOT the same and running to WalMart and buying up plastic crap every day or something like that. A) they will get used by somebody B) It isn't a waste of money because the resell value is really really good usually C) When you buy cloth diapers you are supporting WAHMothers or at least small businesses that *usually* have better standards then a big place like walmart.

Sheesh, this thread is just silly. Time to use some of my favorite smileys.



































:







:


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

I didn't get to read all the responses but I have never seen a thread saying anything mean or derrogatory about prefolds, pins, pull-up covers. Sometimes it's just fun to talk about the fancy diapers-doesn't mean that anyone is saying that prefolds are bad. I have a bunch of prefolds and plain covers for the baby but generally don't talk about them as much or show them off when people come over because they're not as fun







But I do have to say, I love them when they're little (but I use snappis- not pins- although I just got a coule dappi pins- they look good, I used to be so scared of pins! lol) Or I just fold them inside the cover- so easy!!! I used them a lot with Sam when he wasn't mobile but when he started getting mobile had to go to fitted and AIOs because they just wouldn't stay put. I can't wait to put prefolds on my new little babe! They're just so easy and cute







(and it makes me feel like an expert cloth diaperer when I fold them right! LOL I'm easily amused
















I was just having this conversation with a friend this morning about dipes! I sent her a link of two dipes I just bought and she said they were kind of expensive for something that noone would see. I was trying to explain that it's like a hobby but she just didn't get it. I enjoy getting cute diapers and searching for them on the net. She just doesn't understand it and that's fine with me- I wouldn't judge her or anyone else for their hobby... Sometimes I even put stuff in my the cart and then X out the page and not buy them- it's just fun (I know, I'm totally weird).

I'm sorry you feel slighted but I'm pretty sure noone is saying anything bad about prefolds, covers, and pins or the wonderful mamas who use them. When I started out cloth diapering it was so save money!!! I think you're absolutely right in my case, I don't think I'm saving money anymore but I'm not sure. I do get some pretty pricey dipes and covers so I'm not sure if that means that I'm not saving money in the long run? I was hoping to use a lot of Sam's stuff for Savannah so that may help with the larger sizes in savings.

I know I'm rambling but one more thought- when I try to "convert" my friends to use cloth, my main suggestion is to get prefolds and pro-rap or plain covers. I tell them it will save them tons of money and is so much better for their babies' bums.

Alright, I'll stop rambling- I'm so sorry you feel hurt! You're doing the right thing! Using cloth on your sweet baby!!! And you're saving money which is why a lot of us start, right? Please don't feel excluded because of all the talk of fancy dipes- it really is a hobby to a lot of us, I think (I don't mean to talk for everyone.... )


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

kind of odd to pepper a request that everyone stop judging you with so much judgement about everyone else.









yadda yadda... needless to say I agree with almost everyone else who replied. i have never heard anyone here say anything like "prefolds are a waste of money"...


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey, I love all of the above, and i enjoy my pretty prints, too.

I do understand where you're coming from, though - i have often felt the same. So, to get my 'fix' of cute and fitted, i target lesser known WAHMs whose prices are lower and enjoy those as much if not more than the 'hyena' dipes.

There is nothing more leak proof, comfortable, easy to get on a squirmy toddler, durable and trim than a good pair of nylon pull-on pants, IMO







.

So you rock on with your money saving self, and don't worry about the rest







.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I KWYM about the "prejudice" toward prefolds. I can't afford the cute, more expensive diapers, but it would be fun to have a few "cute" diapers. So I look on eBay, and my mom is helping me make some PUL covers with cute print fabric to get my fix. I got into CDing to save money and the environment, so the only option for us were prefolds. I LOVE them; they are SO soft! Granted, I haven't tried anything else, but these work for us. All I have are 3 doz. infant , 2 doz. premium, and 1 doz. toddler sized bleached CPF's, and assorted sized Bummis and 2 tie-dyed covers from Schnoogly.com. And I Snappi my diapers shut. They come in cute enough colors. I'm too inept at pins, plus I'm too afraid of sticking one of the girls. I double diaper at night and when we go out.

Most boards that I've visited are all about the latest cute AIO or wool soaker, so I don't hang around those boards much. This one looked real friendly to me, and I'm hoping to make some friends here. Please let's not argue; it's not good for anyone. Just don't forget about us prefold users.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Now that I come to think about it- there has been quite a few threads lately about prefolds!!! I know that there were a few about tye-dying them (I even started one thread asking how to do it), posts about fun ways to fold... etc...


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I have also seen quite a few threads lately about prefolds and how people love them. We use them all the time here. I also love the few fitteds I have, and my 2 fancy FMBG aio's. I enjoy buying cloth as it is a fun and envionmentally friendly hobby to have. I would rather see people spend too much $$ on cders than on other things like drugs etc.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Its so weird that you think this b/c sometimes I feel like a dork b/c I don't use prefolds. :LOL To me they seem more widely used over hyena diapers?

I love reading the flat diaper threads here and the response/support is huge! I *think* I am ready to start with flats! I need to start another flats thread and get some more inspiration!









I see your signature is impatiently waiting for baby! Hope you have baby soon!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Every day that I don't end up with a lap full of pee and poo is a day that my money spent on cute, functional wahm dipes is worth it.

Prefolds are not my thing, because I don't have much patience for them.

And I'm sure at least a few wahm's are thankful that I desire to have a cushy stash of dipes for my kiddo.

I think you want to make the diapering board something it's not.... and I don't think that's fair. It *is* a place where we celebrate the skills and talents of wahm's who make cloth diapering accessible for those of us who wouldn't stick with it if we had to use pins/prefolds. So should we all run away and hide so that people who use prefolds feel comfortable?

This is one of the few places in our lives where we can talk about cute diapers and not get a







response.

Kimberly


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Where's the "beating the dead horse" emoticon? We need one of those :LOL ! Because I'm about to do it:

I think the problem that most of us have with the original post is the use of the word "prejudice." While I definitely see a _bias_ towards WAHM made products on this board, there are many threads devoted to prefolds and flats, as other posters have pointed out, and I have never seen actual _prejudice_ against prefolds and prefold users. The negative connotations associated with that term tends to ruffle some feathers and bring out the defensive side of people.

That's all! I think everyone has brought up some good points. Personally, my stash is about half and half prefolds and WAHM fitteds. I







both ways of diapering!


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

Just wanted to say....

I














my prefolds. I just won some infant tie dye prefolds at the charity auction for the new baby, I'm so excited!! Can't wait to get 'em!!
However, I














my fitteds too!! I use both equally.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey that's funny.
I would have said the opposite. Prefolds and pinned/snappied diapers can be viewed as a "Purer" form of cd - sort of a macho crunchy mama thing.

But then, I only use aios and a few coverless fitteds so I might be too sensitive - I don't even own a snappi GASP!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Adding 2 more cents here...

When I first considered cd'ing earlier this year, I started with what I consider the "basics"--prefolds, snappis, pins, and bummis/proraps/bumkins covers. I soon realized that my sweet DH is a little on the clumsy side so I looked into other options. Thanks (and no thanks!







) to this board, my eyes were opened to the wide range of possibilities for cloth diapering. Wool?? Who knew?









Anyhow...I bought a Kissaluv's 0 to demonstrate snaps to DH and then a couple size 1 Sugar Peas. I even "scored" a FCB nb AIO as her "going home from the hospital" dipe. Since then I've acquired a bunch of fitteds from various WAHM's along with some wool and wool wash and wet bags and all the other little accessories that make cd'ing easier for the both of us.

As for over-consumption...hardly. We have enough dipes to last a day and a half or so, maybe two. When I realized lately that I have too many of one size of covers and some dipes that I don't quite like I decided to offer them to another mama I know who cd's...if she doesn't need them they'll go to the tp or ebay. I plan on reusing the ones I do like until they fall apart.

As for what I use...it isn't all fitteds and fancy wool. The "stash" is split evenly with prefolds/fitteds, pul/wool. I like each for different reasons. Fitteds contain the poo quite well and make DH at ease with changing her dipes; bumkins covers over pf's also contain the poo quite well too as I found out yesterday!









Okay, so much for another 2 cents...that was like 10!

I meant the other day to post a thread something like: "What is the value of cloth diapering to you?" because it seems like even though many get caught up in the hyena frenzy at times there seems to be something more than the environmental/ saving money aspect to it.

For me it just seems like a gentle, more earth-friendly choice. I relish the time I spend diapering her. I know it helps me keep her more comfortable. It is a bit of a hobby, but don't forget there is the actual diapering aspect of it--changing the wets and messies. She's an equal opportunity pooper...she doesn't know the difference between a prefold and a hyena score. Whatever dipe she's in, I value the time I spend diapering her, talking with her and joking about what poop magnet she's just soiled. Dipes, cute ones, basic ones, *cloth ones*--keep diapering fun for me and in turn fun for her. Silly as that may sound.

hmmm...world's longest post here...but one more thing...can't wait for my flats to get here...flats...the latest 'hyena' score!


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Everyone has said pretty much the same things I would say, but I'll chime in with my two cents (Canadian, so worth even less!







)

I started out using Kissaluvs 0s on my newborn, because even though DH was very agreeable about using CDs, I wanted to get cute, easy to use diapers to prove to him and my family that I wasn't insane! Once we'd eased into the dipes, I found myself using mostly prefolds at home, and loving them. To me, there is something very sweet and simple about a babe in a little snappied or pinned diaper.

I did go through a little hyena phase, but I snapped out of it (for the most part!). I'm a bit too pragmatic to spend a lot of money on one diaper, but I know that some people really enjoy it. More power to them. I usually avoid reading the true hyena threads about spendy dipes, because I don't want to be tempted, and I try to limit my time here to discussing things I'll actually use. Some of the spendy diapers are gorgeous, but they just don't work for my impatient personality. I need instant gratification, and I don't do well with stalking and long waits!

That said, I think there are threads here for everyone, and for many different budgets and interests. We all cloth diaper for different reasons, but I don't think any one reason is "purer" than another. The important thing is that we do it.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

There are a lot of people here who spend money that I don't have on CDs. But that's their choice, and I think it's fun to look at pictures of beautiful custom-made things.

I honestly don't see any disdain for prefolds here at all. In fact, I see "I love my prefolds" threads all the time. The recent thread about pinning prefolds was pages and pages long, and got a lot of people interested in pinning. There are threads about trimming prefolds to make them easier to fold in a wrap, threads about dyeing prefolds that are really stained, threads about using prefolds as pocket stuffers, threads about the differences between European, Chinese, and Indian prefolds, threads about folding flats, threads about who has the best prices on prefolds, threads about the best kinds of pins, threads about folding prefolds to best fit their baby, etc.

If you don't feel comfortable spending tons of money on diapers, do what I do: don't. Join in when you can. Be glad people are spending money on something reusable, supporting WAHMs who get to stay home with their children because of their businesses.

Oh, and one other thing: I know that I (and many other people) would never have switched to CDs had we not seen the ease of AIOs. My DH would have NEVER agreed to switching if he had to pin or use Snappis. I have also won several converts because of my cute, easy diapers.


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, I have to chime in here. I don't consider myself wasting money. Yes, in my cloth diapering career I've spent a little over $1300 on "cute" diapers. I don't consider that a waste. I breastfeed and that saves more than $1500 a year alone.

Fortunately, my husband and I have more than enough money to buy whatever we want, whenever we want it. We don't drink or party. We like to stay home and spend time with our child--if her butt is cute, it makes it so much more fun.

I'm trying really hard not to be offended when you tell me I'm wasting my money, when it's something that makes me happy.


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

I love my prefolds!!!







I just did a count of the # of prefolds I have and it's over 60!!! There is nothing cuter than seeing a white or unbleached prefold bum crawling or in my case now, walking around the corner.







Sorry you are feeling there is prejudice on the board, but I think that the Mama's who have something differant are just proud of what they have and want to share.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I think we should remember that without all the crazy hyena mamas we would not have been able to raise *THOU$ANDS of DOLLARS* for Samuel and Levi (and others before and after I am certain).

BTW, ITA w/ MamatoKyla and others that I have seen no "disdain" towards PF users. Have there been nasty PMs? Or can you provide us with a link to a thread with examples of this?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I read this article the other night: http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/1999/11/22/cloth/

Its rather old and its aimed at the diapering board I started at. It really got a bug up my butt. But I came to a few conclusions: We are supporting women across the country, even across the world, to enable them to stay at home. We have made cding easier for hundreds of women and saves thousands of lbs of waste from entering our landfills that might not have been saved if the only choice was flats and prefolds. If all there was to talk about was prefolds and flats there would be no reason to talk about them.

Please provide us with links if you have seen something specific about predjudice.

Why do I keep spending money on diapers? Why do I keep buying things that I have plenty of? Well thats my business isn't it? But if you really want to know....things wear out. They stop fitting, body shapes change. I need certain diapers (aios) for certain times (dh, lol). And you know what? I ENJOY shopping for diapers. I ENJOY making diapers. Its my hobby and its been very theraputic for me.

If you want to talk about something specific - start a thread. Join in on the threads that interest you, ignore the ones that don't.

You are overdue and impatient...prehaps you are hormonal. I have been overdue 5 times (way overdue I might add) so I know how little things can really set you off. Perhaps you just need to take a break and come back later.

Oh and I use prefolds. They are the foundation to my 4 mos olds stash.

I'm sure I have babbled enough and not making any sense. I got very little sleep last night so forgive my
















Michelle


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, I found this thread really interesting. The one thing that really makes me want to respond though is the talk of overconsumption. We all know our three Rs, right? Reduce, reuse, and recycle? Well, since you use way less cloth than disposable, that's reduce. And, since my cloth is almost entirely second hand (including the hyena stuff!), that's reuse/recycle. So, even if I have a hundred diapers, or two hundred diapers, it can't really be called overconsumption. I'm going to use them on at least one more child (hopefully, if I can convince DH we need to have a second baby!), and then I'm going to pass them on--whether I give them or sell them doesn't really matter, since they're going to get reused either way. And then, when they reach the end of their useable life as diapers, I'm thinking some of them might make really nice rags to wash the car or floor or whatever--that's recycling, I guess!

So, I don't feel at all as if I have to justify buying more diapers than I really need, or fanicier than I really need. I know that they're all going to get well used, and then move on to new homes where they will continue to get well used.

BTW, about half of my second hand diapers are prefolds, I don't have a hundred diapers, I certainly don't have two hundred, and I haven't used any of them to wash the car yet (although I have some terry/fleece doublers that would make AWESOME buffing rags!).

Alison


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

I plan on using my pre~folds with covers during the days and have some cute AIO for outings, ect.. I LOVE my Indian pre~folds!!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Um that was quite the article. Bugged me, too. Made it sound like cloth was a waste of time and that we are all consumerist stress cases!

Ok, I do admit to being a bit of a stress case about it, wanting to maximize my penny-pinched dollar on the best possible dipes I could afford. Taking a ride on the wagon, for a while can be quite restful, though.


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
We are supporting women across the country, even across the world, to enable them to stay at home.

Amen! Amen! Amen!









I have a nice stash of cute dipes, but I also started with prefolds and Bummis. Not the print Bummis, just the plain 'ol white ones. I have nothing against those who use prefolds! I still use them on occasion, but my one and only hobby right now is CD'ing Sav in cute dipes. It's also fun to talk about them and show them off. I don't see the harm in that...


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

The past few threads on prefolds, flats, and pinning that I participated in ran in the 3-4 page range. Rarely does a thread about cute fitteds/AIO's/whatever get that sort of concentrated attention.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Since I just went to full time cloth all I have is 36 cpf's 6 Bummis Wraps and one Motherease Sandi's and AirFlow cover. I mainly changed as I was concerned about toxicity in disposables and the environment and so looked for something cheap and trim, and mostly cover the diaper up with cute clothes and hate clashing colors! I think its a great system but everyone loves a little fluff in their life too!







So I am bidding on a couple of cute AIO's for special occasions on a charity auction, but my main staple will be basic cute white functional diapers! I guess each to their own and its a fun hobby and hurts no-body for those that love cloth diapers and makes it fun, and maybe thats part of the appeal too!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I admit that I don't like prefolds, but I wouldn't call it prejudice.

Maybe some day it will be different, but not now. I've tried stuffing them in Rikki wraps, pinning them, and snappis, and it is just too hard to do while my baby is trying to crawl or walk away.

I prefer fitteds, because I can snap them together and have the baby step into them and then make the adjustments as she runs around.

Maybe it has to do with the baby, though. I have seen other people's children lie calmly on their backs for diaper changes. I think prefolds would work well for them.


----------



## CincoDeMama (Dec 9, 2001)

honestly, i don't see anyone using prefolds/pins/pull on covers (or whatever) being treated any differently, and i've been one of those mamas in the past.

i started cding when my oldest was 6mo & there was NO choice, but gerber prefolds & rubber pants-and i was PROUD as hell-o to have people see that faded, shredded cd on his bum









as wahms came along (namely natural babies, and rubber ducky-anyone remember those?), i added things here & there to my stash. with my 4th baby, i decided to get fancy & started hanging out here & snagging high end dipes & covers. my dh hated me for months on end because i would skimp on this or that, but i'd spend $50 on a wool cover, lol

i finally realized i needed to stop & get back to basics, and i think a lot of mamas come to that realization after they've had their bit of fun. i went back to all prefolds & now i'm somewhere in the middle-using just aios-but i'll soon have two in dipes, and the MOST i will pay is $17 for a NEW aio.

i think cding is an incredible labor of love, and i pass that feeling onto anyone who chooses to participate


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
and even if i could, there are better things to spend my money on than buying more of something i already have enough of.

it really upsets me when i see comments here that imply that prefolds + covers aren't as good as an all-in-one made out of special fabric with an adorable print.

Okay sweetie!

It isn't your's, mine or anyone else's business why or how we mamas choose to spend our $$$$. Me, 95% of my stash is second/third hand! If prefolds had been our only choice, we might still be using sposies. Not all of us are coordinated







enough to fold a prefold.

By the way they are called "prefolds"! Why waste your $$$ on these, buy flats instead.









As for the judgement on fitteds, AIO's, etc and the $$$ spent on them - I could just as easily take the opinion that the inexpensive plastic/pul/rubber cover you have purchased, and I prefer not to use, are just as bad for your DD's bum, not letting it breath, as sposies so why bother. Now I reallydon't feel this way, but am trying to point out that JUDGEMENT PASSED is JUDGEMENT PASSED.









You may consider this a







bit brash, well, so be it. Or if it makes you feel better to pretty it up that maybe I'm just PMSn' & this hit me on the wrong day at the wrong time (but considering I haven't AF in a year and a half, that is an awful pretty stretch!) that's fine too.

Finally, feel free to check the threads that I have started - there are a few that are about prefolds and my "fear" of them, differnt types, colors etc.







The mamas here were more than willing to soothe and help me. How is that for being prejudiced?!?!


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

did I miss a thread somewhere where someone was putting down prefolds? I think dyed prefolds are just as beautiful and cute print fitteds. I posted a thread about my big colorful stash of fitteds/wool just for fun - if I had the patience or the will to use prefolds I would totally do that, but it's just not my thing. I have alot of respect for the mommas who cloth of a budget. I consider this a hobby but it doesn't make me judgemental against those who don't collect diapers....

ashlee


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Okay, here's the picture of my favorite prefold. I've posted it before, but it deserves another look







This is my DS's official 8 month picture; the one that will be hanging on the wall if I ever get a frame









http://img2.photobucket.com/albums/v...m/scan0008.jpg


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Prefolds, no pins, and a snazzy wool Kiwi Pie is a fab combo.

I love to use prefolds in a bikini twist, no pins, with a great cover.
Rock on if you are diligent enough to stick to prefolds. I am weak and must have easy fitteds too.









carie


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
Okay, here's the picture of my favorite prefold.

Ok, before clicking on this link... I just visualized a photograph of a plain white chinese prefold. :LOL


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
Okay, here's the picture of my favorite prefold. I've posted it before, but it deserves another look







This is my DS's official 8 month picture; the one that will be hanging on the wall if I ever get a frame









http://img2.photobucket.com/albums/v...m/scan0008.jpg


Wow! That does deserve another look. What a cute little one you have...oh yeah and Thats one rockin' pf! Man why can't I dye like that?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
Okay, here's the picture of my favorite prefold. I've posted it before, but it deserves another look







This is my DS's official 8 month picture; the one that will be hanging on the wall if I ever get a frame









http://img2.photobucket.com/albums/v...m/scan0008.jpg

OMG - that is so cute! Your little man is so spiffy in his purple PF!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm honestly suprised to see so much support for prefolds.









i love that picture.









someone mentioned that they never would have tried cloth diapering if it weren't for the other options available ~ i hadn't thought of it like that before.

honestly it was the idea i had come across (here + in the Mothering article) that the other (more expensive) options were somehow superior to regular prefolds that made me think twice about cloth diapering at all.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
i'm honestly suprised to see so much support for prefolds.









i love that picture.









someone mentioned that they never would have tried cloth diapering if it weren't for the other options available ~ i hadn't thought of it like that before.

honestly it was the idea i had come across (here + in the Mothering article) that the other (more expensive) options were somehow superior to regular prefolds that made me think twice about cloth diapering at all.

GOOD for you for toughing out what's been a sensitive discussion! I think that it's important for us to ballance out this board with a mix of posts on both diapering art, economics, and function.

I kinda see what you mean about overconsumption, sometimes seeing post after post about high end diapers overwhelms me too, but cd mama are soo good about making sure their diapers go to a new home. I think that someone's willingness to spend $30 dollars on a new diaper ultimately trickles down (forgive me for my referance to Reaganomics














to someone else (who perhaps just can't get the hang of prefolds and would have given up on CD) being able to buy quality gently used diaper for a bargain price.


----------



## H&HMom (Jul 9, 2004)

Interesting discussion!

I used diaper service pfs and covers on my older son for 18 months. Had no idea about anything else! I did some research earlier this year when he was leaking every night and waking up with wet pjs and sheets (I wasn't about to wake him up in the middle of the night to change a diaper! )







and discovered the magic world of wool. After making some bum sweaters with thrift store wool sweaters (reuse!) I bought a Kiwi Pie cover online and slipped into the hyena pit. Well, it's not really a pit, it's more like a sunken living room.









Now, with my second son, we're using pfs, aios, fitteds, wool, everything under the sun! I've got lots of really old fitteds that I bought used and several brand new diapers that I bought just because they were cute and I hadn't tried a certain brand before. But, every day my preference seems to switch! Today, I've been on a bumkins AIO kick. Yesterday it was prefolds in a wool wrap. Tomorrow, who knows?

Yes, I am a big consumer, but I go through my buying in phases and I consider buying and sewing dipes my hobby - that's another excuse I use for buying - I want to see what a certain diaper looks like to see if I can perfect the dipes I'm making at home, to make them that much better. I feel like it's a never-ending quest for the perfect diaper!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H&HMom*
Interesting discussion!

Yes, I am a big consumer, but I go through my buying in phases and I consider buying and sewing dipes my hobby - that's another excuse I use for buying - I want to see what a certain diaper looks like to see if I can perfect the dipes I'm making at home, to make them that much better. I feel like it's a never-ending quest for the perfect diaper!









Really makes sense and when you think about it people have all kinds of hobbies and this one hurts nobody (well unless it becomes TOO out of hand and affects other area's of your life) benefits babies, and also WAHM's and their families, which also allows mothers to stay home with their babies who might not otherwise be able to do so.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i am a huge supporter of the mass produced (ie. sandys by mother ease) and the wahm made ( ie fuzbaby). those are what i have the absolute most of in my house. i don't think there is a negative feeling towards the mass produced IF you can afford the WAHM made. i think there in lies the issue.

those who can't afford WAHM made might feel like their dipes are more "lowly" because there is so much talk of this hyena dipe or that hyena dipe. i have stated this many times before and i will state it again.

if a cloth diaper user NEVER visited the MDC cloth diapering board she will, most likely, NEVER hear of half of the WAHM stores. if you meet a mom in real life that uses cloth diapers and you ask her about this WAHM dipe or that WAHM dipe she will, mostly likely, have no clue who or what you are talking about. i have done this many times and it always turns out the same. they know kissaluvs, they know kushies, they know fuzzi bunz and motherease. do they know fuzbaby? Righteous baby? kiwi pie? nope, they have no clue who they are, never heard of them, etc.

please do not feel that your dipes are inferior here, because they are NOT. the fact is you are using cloth and that is ALL that matters!!!!!!! if other members of MDC want to buy up all of the expensive dipes and covers, then let them but don't judge them. yes, i have over spent majorly. i was knocked into reality, by my DH this week, that it really is silly for me to have so much and such expensive dipes. our inexpensive sandys and prefolds work just fine! so, most of my stuff is going.

anyway. i just wanted you to know that you are not alone here. there are those of us who don't have all of the hyena dipes and either don't want them or can't afford them. i do think that this is a nice forum though and i am glad that i can choose to look at pretty pics if i want to


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm a mama who used sposies for 2.5 years with my ds and 8m with my dd. I would never have considered cloth if it hadn't been for "easy" diapers like Happy Heinys to get me moved over. We now use cloth full time on both kiddos who are now 3 and 1. I love cloth. I even now have some prefolds and use them with snappis under snug covers - yup 2 Kiwi Pies and 1 Little Caboose, 2 of which are second-hand and traded for. Seems pretty cost effective to me. I switched over this summer to fitteds and wool to be more breathable and am loving how cute they are. But still most of what I buy is second hand or thirs hand or more. I did start CDing to save money and I have only spent $100 from our bank account once on cloth - for 6 Wonderoos and stuffins for my son. Everything else has been traded for or I have sold their outgrown clothing to buy the dipes. I even started a small WAHM business in hopes to have a few more "easy" (for me at least) dipes. I won't spend from out (still tight) budget for dipes. If I want a "hyena" dipe and I don't have the paypal, well so be it. If I happened to sell a few things that week and I could afford it (like my one new Kiwi Pie) then yay! And when we outgrow it, we will sell it and pass it on to another loving mama.

Hm that isn't saying what I start out to say :LOL Anyway, we just started being ok with PFs this past week and I am still not so great at folding them yet but now that I love cloth so much, I am actually trying to get better with PFs. I started out with 6 PFs, a bummis cover and 1 HH and stuffin (gifted) to try to see if I could do cloth. If it weren't for that one HH, I would have gone back to 'sposies. I am not a super crunchy mama, I try though. And I am so glad I had the option of "easier" diapers to pull me in to do cloth. I am glad others have those options too.


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, I totally see what the OP means. There's nothing wrong with supporting wahms and all that, but I also see how this board just is different here on this site that, after all, is connected to a magazine that has stood out for a long time for being very non-consumerist. Somebody had the analogy that using pf's between the collectible longies and all was like driving a honda in a neighborhood full of porsches.... exactly! I think the op is just flabbergasted that mothering can then be equalled to the neighborhood of porsches, while peggy O has spent her life and career showing the world that Hondas are MORE than good enough.

No I'm not sour grapes, jealous or anything (you don't even know what kind of stash I have). I really think the point is consumerism ~ the -ism that's always been very un-mothering. The -ism that is so detrimental in other parts of society ~~ people spending their time buying stuff and thinking of what to buy, rather than trying to change the world (as an old-fashioned mothering hippie might say it)









No need to get your panties in a wad though if you're proud to be a consumerist! To each her own!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*

No need to get your panties in a wad though if you're proud to be a consumerist! To each her own!









Wouldn't that be diapers in a wad? (sorry







: )


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Simonee--I just wanted to say I love your signature line.









And $$$$supporting$$$$ WAHMs, so they can stay home with their children, is one way that I feel I am, in a small way, changing the world for the better.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

I dont use prefolds and dont want to. I used them with my older daughter and didn't like it much.

I spend way too much money on diapers, and have even charged some







: I'm not evena SAHM, so I dont even get to use them all day long









I started out with pocket dipes and only just now am trying fitteds. I think CDing is FUN, and yes it is a HOBBY of mine.

For me it's NOT just about catching pee and poo






















Its about style and dressing my boy







:


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Okay, I just read all three pages of this thread and I can't believe no one addressed the water consumption issue in response to the "overconsumption" thing. I honestly feel guilty for not buying MORE diapers because I have to run a full load of diaper laundry EVERY SINGLE DAY. To me, that's sort of wasteful. If I had more diapers, I could wash less often and use fewer resources. The more cloth diapers you have, the LESS you end up consuming in the long run, especially if you resell and reuse.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I haven't read all the replies (I need a nap :yawning: ASAP) but I just wanted to say that I think a lot of this board is about friendship and bonding with like-minded mamas - hard to find in real life! I haven't used any of the basic dipes like prefolds, but I imagine there are only so many folds, so many pinning options, etc. to discuss - this board wouldn't be nearly as busy if they were the main fodder for conversation.

What I am trying to say is that it isn't a predjudice against simpler dipes, it is just that the many WAHM dipes give us something to talk about together. I wouldn't get nearly as much pleasure from a big score if I didn't have y'all to share it with. And yes, I am the ultimate consumer, much to my chagrin. I wish I wasn't, my poor credit card is groaning!

XOXO


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

HoneymoonBaby, that's an interesting point.

Quote:

I honestly feel guilty for not buying MORE diapers because I have to run a full load of diaper laundry EVERY SINGLE DAY
for us, if we ran a "full load" (i.e., washer-full) of diapers, none of them would get thoroughly clean. the most we can wash at a time is 12-14.

maybe this depends on the quality of the washer (?).


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

As long as you're doing full loads and not partial loads, you're being water-efficient. It doesn't matter if you do one full load each day of the week or if you have enough diapers that you can wait and do seven full loads one day a week. It's the same amount of water. There is no difference in efficiency. The only thing that would be less water efficient is if you didn't even have enough diapers for a full load, and you had to do partial loads all the time.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I have prefold and cheap cover love over here!







I find myself reaching for the basics more often than I grab my pricier/fancier dipes. I really am quite simple









Just wondering if maybe you might be feeling a tad bit sensitive because you're overdue? I actually got reprimanded here with my snarkiness when I was 'late' with this last babe! Everything bothered me then and boy did I type my opinions (not that your thoughts are the least bit snarky or out of line... not at all...)

I hope that little baby is born really soon (and easily!)


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
HoneymoonBaby, that's an interesting point.

for us, if we ran a "full load" (i.e., washer-full) of diapers, none of them would get thoroughly clean. the most we can wash at a time is 12-14.

maybe this depends on the quality of the washer (?).

nak

full load is not what i meant to say (oops). i mean i have to wash diapers every day. i dont have enough dipes to fill a washer -- i have like 14 fitteds/pockets/aios and 24 prefolds that are mostly used as changing table pads because i suck at folding them. i usually run a load of 12-16 dipes per day -- whatever he uses -- plus some prefolds and washies.


----------



## mamaroo (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I can understand not feeling like you fit in here once in awhile. I don't post often. I am not a hyena, ok well besides once at ebay LMAO, but I mostly use pockets. I am a wahm but I have a mass produced product which takes me out of the catefory of being a sewing wahm. I often don't feel like i would fit in here either, but I keep coming back.

I think that the reason a lot of mamas here rave about their cute fluff vs. their prefolds is because here is one of the few places full of ohter mamas who feel the same way and won't think they are crazy!

FWIW I occasionally get the desire to pin a prefold and I do still get proud of it if I do a really good job pinning it just right. Then I use my pocket as a cover. But I enjoy the stay dry effect my pockets have and so I prefer those. I'd never think less of prefolds or their users, because I used them exclusively for my 3 year olds first year in diapers, but in the end there just isn't much to discuss abou them for me anymore. There are several ways to fold and secure them butother than that they just don't end up beign a huge topic of conversation. that isn't to say they aren't a great option.
In the world of modern mothers, I think I prefer anyones choice of cloth over disposables. I know many many mothers who would not cloth diaper without the more convenient options offered today tha do not require pins or snappis.
Anyways I think of course that sometimes for whatever reason we all read things that might make us feel left out or put off, but it doesn't make any other mamas here prejudiced. It just means they are proud of their diapers and they have the right to be.







Just my 2cents.


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

The thing that gets me worried is the mamas who seem to get themselves into financial hot water by buying a lot of diapers. Hiding your spending habits or credit card statements from your spouse doesn't sound healthy to me! I appreciate that many want to support WAHM's, but doing so at risk of getting in debt doesn't seem like a win for anyone.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I think ti would be good if more low cost simple threads stayed at the top for longer. I think many who CD just to CD or for environmental reasons might be bored talking about it and maybe even a little annoyed at the hyena-ness of this board now. I remember when we were using this board to make fun of how high honeyboys were selling for.







:

I think it is really important though that both sides of the coin be shown, expressed, and shared with those itnerested. I would have been turned off to Cloth if I came here now because cloth for me was about saving the environment and saving money. Well, and my daughter is allergic to mainstream disposables.

So while I think the hyena stuff has a place and shouldn't be chased out- I think those of us who cloth simply should post more and round out the board so new members to CDing are given a chance to hear all aspects and possibilities with CDing.

Variety mamas, I'd love to see variety here


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I love my prefolds and pull-on covers. I don't pin anymore since I found Snappis, but I did like to pin.

Just because I don't get excited about all the fancy diapers out there doesn't mean others can't! It's not like it's a health or safety issue, where one could justifiably get angry or frustrated when others do things differently (and I'm thinking of unnecessary formula use, turning the carseat early etc.).

I think it's great that there are so many WAHMs creating businesses! And the diaper board is now a great wealth of information. I don't often come here, but I know that answers to all my diaper questions are here


----------

